# Reloading questions



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I am just getting into reloading and I am looking for a newer manual. I have a "handloaders digest" but it is considerably old... Has anybody has better success with the ballistics and data from a particular manual such as : Lyman, Hornady, Speer etc... also looking for websites for downloading data... going to check hodgdon's and others now... Primarily starting to reload 30-06, 45acp, and 9mm but will do others later...

Thanks, any help is appreciated...

Clint


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Hogdon's reloading data page:
http://www.hodgdon.com/basic-manual-inquiry.html 
Found This this morning.
Any better info would be appreciated here as well.:thumbup:


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Scott, I was headed that way but thanks for the link... The Lee modern reloading manual 2nd ed. is getting good reviews on Cabelas for $13.99..


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Go look at loaddata.com

http://www.loaddata.com/home/index.cfm:thumbsup:


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

you will find that you will need more then 1 book,

speer seems to have a lot of data on some rounds i load for that is not in other books.

seems all of them have different ideas as to what is min - max loads, and sometimes you wont find the data your looking for in just one book.

stop by uber's on Fairfield they sometimes have free books form different powder companies.

here is one link i have , it's not very large but it has some info.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/handgun_cartridge_reloading_data.htm


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

For a .45ACP, I like Accurate #5 or Bullseye.

http://www.accuratepowder.com/load-data/

http://www.alliantpowder.com/reloaders/index.aspx

Joraca


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Speer and Lyman are two good manuals to have .

I agree on Accurate too, #9 behind a 240 grain 44 magnum was one of my favorite loads .


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

bobinbusan said:


> Go look at loaddata.com
> 
> http://www.loaddata.com/home/index.cfm:thumbsup:


+1

It's a yearly membership for something like $30 but you get every single published books data available to you. You'd spend several hundred dollars or more collecting all of the books and data available at loaddata.com.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

You can see and print all the data you'll ever need for free from the powder co's websites...

I haven't bought a manual in over 10yrs.

Buy a three ring binder and a hole punch. you'd be surprised how quickly that binder will fill up with just a few hours of browsing..


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all of the guidance and help. Free info is always better than paid info. I will get started collecting data and I will also post back helpful links I find along the way. Thanks to all....

Clint


----------

